# Retirement villages



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone live in a retirement village in Portugal? 

Is there anybody living on an Algarve Senior Living village?

If so, what is your experience of such villages, are they great places to live?
How much independence do you have, and have you made friends quickly and easily?

Is it expensive compared to buying your own house?

Do you regret moving there? If you had any advice on this style of living what would it be?

We're just trying to weigh up all possibilities as it is a big decision to make deciding where and how to live.

Any advice would be grateful for.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might like to look at this site which has been mentioned on the forum before 
Monte da Palhagueira Retirement Village and Nursing Home, Algarve, Portugal


hope you find this useful


----------

